# [SOLVED] Cannot save Word files any longer



## steve80 (May 18, 2005)

I am currently using MS Office 2003 (Student/Teacher Edition) on a laptop with XP Home Edition. I have a new problem that recently started with MS Word (SP3 installed a few weeks ago).

I can open any existing Word document, and close it. If I want to "Save" or "Save As" I get no response from the program. It just sits there with no save occuring.

The other problem is now every time I try to close MS Word, I get an error that says "Disk is full. Free some space on this drive, or save the document on another disk. Try one or more of the following: * Close any unneeded documents, programs, and windows. * Save the document on another disk.

When I click "OK" I get a "Save AS" window trying to save the Normal.dot file in the Templates directory. If I click "Cancel" and then try to close Word again, I get a new error that says "Changes have been made that affect the global template Normal. Do you want to save those changes?" When I click "Cancel" Word finally closes.

The problem is, I have 25% free space on a 40GB hard drive, and all the other MS office products work fine (Exel, Powerpoint, etc) and do not give me the same error.

I've checked Windows update and there are no new updates available for Office. I have ran a repair on MS Office, but that did not fixe the problem. I then uninstalled Word and reinstalled it, but no change. I even uninstalled MS Office and reinstalled it with no luck.

This appears to happen with all my current Word files, so I don't believe I have a file corruption problem. 

I ran AVG today and Spybot with no threats found.

Help, please!

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Cannot save Word files any longer*

Hello :wave:

Please try this:

Open word, on the menu bar click H*elp* => *Detect and Repair*


----------



## steve80 (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Cannot save Word files any longer*

Hi,

I also tried that as well, but it didn't work.

I do have some good news, however. When I searched Add/Remove programs to see if anything had recently been installed or looked suspicious, there was a program called Pluckit that I'd never seen before. When I tried to remove it, it said that I was removing a component of Spybot Search and Destroy, and that by removing it Spybot would be uninstalled. I looked on the internet and did not see the two programs related, so I removed it, and then reinstalled a new version of Spybot. Miraculously, the Word issue went away.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Cannot save Word files any longer*

I am glad to hear the problem is solved.

Could you please mark this thread Resolved? Click *Thread tools*, then on *Mark This Thread Resolved*, as seen in the image below:


----------

